# First Clomid cycle - LH surge this morning!



## BabyChristie

Hope you don't mind but just wanted to post because I'm very excited! I have been ttc in total for 9 years now, although my first marriage unfortunately broke up several years ago and I remarried again this year so there has been some time off, but to me the longing for a baby of my own has been there for what seems like forever.

But, the good news is that I am on my first Clomid cycle and its day 14 today. Had an ultrasound on Tues which showed 3 growing follicles - 24mm on the left and 12mm and 16mm on the right. No LH surge on Tues (OPK completely blank), but OPK's showed a growing darker line yesterday morning and by yesterday evening the test line was almost but not quite the same as the control line. This morning I did a digital Clearblue OPK and got a big smiley face! :happydance:

I know its early days but its nice to know that there are follicles there and ovulation is imminent. Time to up the BD frequency! :sex:

It would be SO wonderful to get a :bfp: this month as I have a lap op booked on 17th November and would really rather not have it! 

Wish me luck!!!

xxxx


----------



## nicola123

That's great news and it all sounds positive for a BFP this month!

I too am on my first round of clomid although I am not having scans, I took clomid 50mg CD2-CD6, I am now on CD10 and waiting for ovulation. I done an OPK this morning and there was a really faint line so hopefully should get darker over the next couple of days. I'm going away for weekend with OH for his birthday tomorrow so should get plenty of BDing!!

Best of luck for your BFP

xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Good luck to you too! We are also going away this weekend, although think it will be a bit late for me then having had the surge today but who knows.

If you've got the feint line today, you should get yours very soon so all the best. Here's hoping we will both be lucky this month.

Have a great weekend - enjoy! :winkwink:

x


----------



## wish2bmama

Sounds good babychristie!!Get lots of :sex: !!

I too am on clomid this cycle. 50mg cd 5- cd 9. I am not being monitored this cycle but I sure wish I was. I took an opk today and it was neg. But I usually don't O until cd 17- cd 21. Hoping I O this weekend though! That would be great! 

FX this is your cycle hun! :dust:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi im currently on day 10...on my first cycle of clomid days 2-6, 50mg......got my 2nd follicular scanning tomorrow....last thurs ( day 6 ) i had 2 follicules that were bout 10mm big.....got a clear blue opk this morning....think i should get my lh surge on sun/mon and hoping that our sat night away this weekend will relax us and dtd lots....xx


----------



## _Hope_

Good luck! Go catch that eggy! xxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

just had my 2nd scan...they say the follicule is 2 cm big so i should ovulate any time between now & next wed.....better start upping the bedding he he.....gonna use a clear blue opk again this week...will start 2moro. Hope we all get our BFP's this mth :) xx


----------



## wish2bmama

:dust: to us all!!! Looks like I O'd on cd 15 or cd 16. CRAZY early! Never happened before! In the 2ww now... and I can't wait for it to end in a BFP!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

This 2ww business is not fun is it? I'm about 6 dpo now and have my blood test tomorrow to confirm ovulations. AF is due next Thurs / Fri and even as I type this, I have a (probably imaginary) twinge low down on the right - just because I know that implantation WOULD happen in the next few days if I am to get the :bfp: this month. And I'm really moody, weepy and angry. Oh, let the 2ww symptom spotting begin!

DancingKaty1 - glad that the follies are growing well and good luck with the OPK. Hope you get that surge soon but in the meantime, keep up with the regular BDing!!

Wish2BMama - looks like the clomid brought your ovulation forwards? A good sign perhaps as doing anything different from cycles that haven't been successful must be a good thing!

Keeping everything crossed for us this month - :dust: to us all!!!

x


----------



## nicola123

Well I had a positive OPK yesterday CD16 and it was still positive this morning - BD last night and will again tonight....then the dreaded 2 ww.

Looks like I will be joining both babychristie and wish2bemama! So how are you both coping with the 2ww - anymore symptoms babychristie?

Dancingkaty1 you will be joining the 2ww soon so get that BD in!!!

Fingers crossed ladies xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi nicola123.....well done looks like ur bedding at the right time he he.....yeah make sure u do tonight too :) Yeah i cant wait to be in the 2ww...but i know i will get impatient when im in it he he....was gonna do a opk this morning as my scan showed the follicule was 20mm yesterday but i 4got today to do it!! i usually get my surge on day 16ish so will def start doing it from 2moro...i reckon i should get it sun/mon.....

xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

nicola123 said:


> Well I had a positive OPK yesterday CD16 and it was still positive this morning - BD last night and will again tonight....then the dreaded 2 ww.
> 
> Looks like I will be joining both babychristie and wish2bemama! So how are you both coping with the 2ww - anymore symptoms babychristie?
> 
> Dancingkaty1 you will be joining the 2ww soon so get that BD in!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed ladies xx

Ooh, how exciting!! Definitely hitting the right time with the BDing - keep it up tonight! 

Today is 7dpo and have creamy cm and a headache to add the list. Cramps kept up for a couple of hours last night - not too bad, just noticeable and a bit uncomfortable - but gone today. Made the obsessing worse by looking at this site: https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html and noticed that loads of people on there got implantation cramps for a bit on 6dpo. Trying not to get hopes up though - have been doing this too long to take other people's symptoms as a guide!

Keep us posted with your progress in the 2ww...

xxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Ok, so now my BBs really HURT across the top of my chest and feel quite heavy. What's that about?! :wacko: (8dpo) Never get sore BBs with AF - no matter how hard I poke them!


----------



## nicola123

Loving the symptoms babychristie they sound VERY encouraging - fingers crossed x will you test early or wait till AF is supposed to arrive????

Well BD again yesterday evening....I had to go round my friends for dinner and to help her make wedding invites so had to fit a quick one in!! Showed OH the positive OPK and he said 'what you still doing with your clothes on!' bless him so pleased he is on board with the TTC business. Also put legs in the air afterwards for 20 mins - really don't know if this would help but quite willing to try anything!! Think will BD again this evening just in case....

Any sign of a positive on the OPK's dancingkaty?

A ton of baby dust to all xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi nicola123....no, no sign of positive opk yet...started to test with my clear blue digital kit this morning....i usually get the smiley face on day 16 which will be mon....dunno if there is a chance it may come earlier or later as 1st cycle of clomid & using epo??? we are going away sat night so will still dtd lots even if i dont get smiley face :) 

how funny you having to fit a quick one in!! sooo good that ur OH is supporting you!

xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

nicola123 said:


> Loving the symptoms babychristie they sound VERY encouraging - fingers crossed x will you test early or wait till AF is supposed to arrive????
> 
> Well BD again yesterday evening....I had to go round my friends for dinner and to help her make wedding invites so had to fit a quick one in!! Showed OH the positive OPK and he said 'what you still doing with your clothes on!' bless him so pleased he is on board with the TTC business. Also put legs in the air afterwards for 20 mins - really don't know if this would help but quite willing to try anything!! Think will BD again this evening just in case....
> 
> Any sign of a positive on the OPK's dancingkaty?
> 
> A ton of baby dust to all xx

Fingers crossed! Will wait until after AF is due to arrive I think - I HATE getting a :bfn: so never test unless I'm late.

Glad you managed to get the Bding in! It's so romantic, isn't it! :winkwink: I do the legs in the air thing too - bum on a cushion for minimum of 30 mins. :haha: 

Will keep my fingers crossed for you too - let us know if you get any symptoms soon! 

x


----------



## nicola123

There may be a chance it does come early because I know that it has brought my ovulation day forward on clomid CD16/17 previously anything up to CD34!!! Would be good timing if you did get a smiley face on saturday. Hope you have a nice time away - I'm sure you will :thumbup:

Then you will be joining me in the 2ww.


----------



## nicola123

Babychristie - I know what you mean about BFN, I was completely crushed last time but PMA for this cycle. I hope this 2ww goes quick!!


----------



## wish2bmama

Babychristie, good looking symptoms! Fingers x for you! :dust:

Dancingkaty1, hope you get the pos opk soon!! Then you can join the 2ww. GOSH I hate it. I had some hurting twinges in my bbs yesterday and a dull crampy feeling in my uterus and ovary areas since ov. Im 5 dpo today. I hope, hope, hope, hope this is it and get a bfp!

Fingers super duper crossed for all of us! :flower:


----------



## wish2bmama

nicola123 said:


> Loving the symptoms babychristie they sound VERY encouraging - fingers crossed x will you test early or wait till AF is supposed to arrive????
> 
> Well BD again yesterday evening....I had to go round my friends for dinner and to help her make wedding invites so had to fit a quick one in!! Showed OH the positive OPK and he said 'what you still doing with your clothes on!' bless him so pleased he is on board with the TTC business. Also put legs in the air afterwards for 20 mins - really don't know if this would help but quite willing to try anything!! Think will BD again this evening just in case....
> 
> Any sign of a positive on the OPK's dancingkaty?
> 
> A ton of baby dust to all xx

I know what you mean nicola, I would do anything if it will help! Pillow under butt, lay down on my back for 30 mins, then turn over to my left side (my left tube is open) to help the spermies swim that way for 2 hours. The list goes on. lol.


----------



## BabyChristie

wish2bmama said:


> Babychristie, good looking symptoms! Fingers x for you! :dust:
> 
> Dancingkaty1, hope you get the pos opk soon!! Then you can join the 2ww. GOSH I hate it. I had some hurting twinges in my bbs yesterday and a dull crampy feeling in my uterus and ovary areas since ov. Im 5 dpo today. I hope, hope, hope, hope this is it and get a bfp!
> 
> Fingers super duper crossed for all of us! :flower:

Thanks so much Babymama - I'm trying not to get too hopeful but you know how it is! My BBs have been pretty much killing me all day - throbbing right across the top since about 10 am. Very painful. I never get this symptom with AF - but wondering if maybe the clomid might have something to do with it? Sore boobs is a side effect but thought that would be around day 2-6, not day 22?

Your symptoms sound good too :thumbup: - keeping everything crossed for us all!!

x


----------



## wish2bmama

BabyChristie said:


> wish2bmama said:
> 
> 
> Babychristie, good looking symptoms! Fingers x for you! :dust:
> 
> Dancingkaty1, hope you get the pos opk soon!! Then you can join the 2ww. GOSH I hate it. I had some hurting twinges in my bbs yesterday and a dull crampy feeling in my uterus and ovary areas since ov. Im 5 dpo today. I hope, hope, hope, hope this is it and get a bfp!
> 
> Fingers super duper crossed for all of us! :flower:
> 
> Thanks so much Babymama - I'm trying not to get too hopeful but you know how it is! My BBs have been pretty much killing me all day - throbbing right across the top since about 10 am. Very painful. I never get this symptom with AF - but wondering if maybe the clomid might have something to do with it? Sore boobs is a side effect but thought that would be around day 2-6, not day 22?
> 
> Your symptoms sound good too :thumbup: - keeping everything crossed for us all!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I had thought that too. That my symptoms are side effects from the clomid. I know had tons of side effects when I was taking the clomid (cd5-cd9) but they all went away by cd 11. :shrug: So very odd. I can't really compare this cycle to my last clomid cycle because I was on the trigger shots, so I had hcg in my system anyway. Hope they are real symptoms for us!


----------



## BabyChristie

I also had quite a few side effects but they were gone by day 13 - headaches, exhaustion, very weepy. Have had a few 'episodes' of creamy cm in the past couple of days too. Quite emotional at mo, BBs still hurting... :wacko:

I'm on day 22 of a 26-29 day cycle so looks like we might find out at about the same time? Everything crossed for the next week!!!

x


----------



## wish2bmama

yea! We will be testing around the same time!! :dust: and fingers x! Next week WILL be a great week!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

got my smiley face this morning.......this is my 1st cycle of clomid.....always get the smiley face on this day 15 but hoping the clomid will do its magic!! xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Yay Dancingkaty1!!! Get to :sex: !! Hope you catch that eggie! :dust:


----------



## BabyChristie

DancingKaty1 - hope you got plenty of BDing in this weekend! Fingers x for you this month!!!

Wish2Bmama - any symptoms yet? How are you feeling in the dreaded 2ww? When are you hoping to test?

I have my pre-op appointment this afternoon for my laparoscopy next Tuesday (if we don't succeed this month) - bit nervous but should be ok. Otherwise, BBs still quite sore and few pre-AF cramps here and there but no other signs really so probably just the clomid affecting me this month... AF due Weds - Fri this week so I'll have to see. 

:dust: to us all this week....

xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

babychristie....thank you, yes we went away sat night so dtd & we did last night too.....will make sure we do it tonight & 2moro night just to be safe lol...have got my last follicule scan wed at 8am ....they will tell me if i did def ov so hopefully i have....then i will be in the dreaded 2ww agghhh lol...

good luck for this afternoon....i have a feeling you wont even need to have it done tho :) xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks DancingKaty1 - glad you are covering all bases with the BDing, no harm in making sure!! I hope your scan goes ok. I didn't have one post-ov but a blood test instead an am waiting for nurse to call today with results.

Still up and down with feeling positive and then negative - usual 2ww stuff. BBs not quite so sore now so wondering if they are just AF linked and due to the clomid. No other major symptoms so not feeling particularly hopeful - i HATE this bit!!

Hope your 2ww goes ok - good luck!!!!

xx


----------



## BabyChristie

AAAAAGGHHH! Just spoke to the nurse - firstly good news, progesterone level on day 21 was at 59 so have ovulated well (anything over 30 is good apparently). 

Then I asked her about the clomid sore BBs side effect and she said that it is usually when you take the drug between day 2-6 rather than later in your cycle. She said that this is a very good sign and I need to do a pregnancy test at the end of the week. Now my little hopes are getting up and I'm soooo worried it might come crashing down around my ears, again. How can I get through the next 4 days waiting for AF????? Stupid I know, but its really upset me. :(

xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Aww you shouldnt feel upset you have had great news!!! 59 is great!! think mine was 64 in august....until AF comes you have no need to wory....think positive hun & u might just get that BFP xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Babychristine, I just have twinges in my bbs. And.. tmi... gassy.. I have my cd23 bloods today to see if I O'd. Ugh... the 2ww. lol. The earliest I can test is Wed, so I think I'll test then and if a BFN I'll wait until af is late (hope it is!)

That's great news about your progesterone! The nurse seems to be really pos! Fingers x for you this is it!


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks guys. Just back from pre-op lap appointment - all booked in for 8 days time if no :bfp: this week. Will try my hardest to remain positive - it is all good news so far I know. 

Wish2bmama - will keep everything crossed for you if you are going to test on Weds!!! Think I'm going to wait until Friday - I'm on day 25 and usually have a 26 or 28 day cycle. Sore BBs and a no show on Friday would be a good enough reason to test. Only a few more days to go.... Stay away from us :witch:

x


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks babychristine! AF is due on sunday... I will be testing kinda early.. but I mc my last pregnancy so I figure the sooner we find out the better chance I have to catch a problem or something. 
I had a lap and dye in June. Found out my tubes were closed and the were able to open one with the dye! I was sick afterwards.. but it only lasted a day or so. But I hope you don't have to have it!! :dust:

How is everyong doing? Any new symptoms?


----------



## BabyChristie

So sorry to hear about your mc wish2bmama - will pray for that :bfp: and a very sticky bean. :hugs:

Symptoms so far: 

6dpo - cramps for a couple of hours in the evening (very unusual this early)
8dpo until now - very painful BBs and sore nips (never had these in my life!)
Otherwise, few AF cramps but not many, slight cm increase from 6-9dpo, bit tired and headachey, possibly nauseous for about half an hour this afternoon but could have been hosp appt nerves!, weepy and angry at different times and my blood pressure was low today, which is also unusual. But all these could be explained away with other things! Grrrrrr!!

What about you?

x


----------



## wish2bmama

Those are awesome symptom! The sore nips are a good sign. I have very little symptoms...

Light cramping after ov to present. Twinges in bbs, but not sore. Gassy. I am very weepy though. I cried when I saw a man holding a flag. I've had all but the weepyness last cycle. So I am starting to get a tad doubtful. :cry: I am 8 dpo now. Trying to be pos.


----------



## BabyChristie

Aah, don't give up hope. I've seen postings from people who had practically no symptoms in the month they got a :bfp: so until its over you never know and every pregnancy is different apparently. Keep your chin up for these last couple of days until you find out. I have everything crossed for you so hopefully that will help!!

I have a horrible headache today and feel pretty rough, but that's not so unusual before AF. My OH is convinced I am this time and I'm pretty convinced I'm not. These next 72 hours can't go by quickly enough until I know either way.

Take care...
x


----------



## nicola123

Babychristie and wish2bmama - how exciting, I've got my fingers crossed for you. You must let us know after you test.

Well for the first time I have charted my temp on FF and they have confirmed ovulation on CD18 (which ties in with the results of the OPK's). So I'm 4 DPO and absolutely no symptons....but then I wouldn't really expect to!


----------



## wish2bmama

Fingers x for you Nicola!! :dust:


----------



## BabyChristie

nicola123 said:


> Babychristie and wish2bmama - how exciting, I've got my fingers crossed for you. You must let us know after you test.
> 
> Well for the first time I have charted my temp on FF and they have confirmed ovulation on CD18 (which ties in with the results of the OPK's). So I'm 4 DPO and absolutely no symptons....but then I wouldn't really expect to!

Thanks Nicola. As you say 4 dpo is too early but its the nice time of the cycle where you can sit back, think positively and urge the little sperm and egg concoction to travel down, get nice and comfy and think about attaching in the next few days. Keep us posted with progress! Good luck and :dust:

As for me, my nips are still killing me, I have felt really headachey, tired and nauseous today but that's probably just worrying constantly about AF coming. And I do have a few twinges and pains in my tummy and lower back which makes me think that the witch might be on her way. Hate this bit so much!


x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi everyone......i have got my final follicular scan 2moro...its the 1 that they should tell me if i ovulated...i got my smiley face sunday morning.....we dtd wed pm, fri am, sat pm, sun pm, mon pm.....do u think we should dtd tonight too?? im due on 25th wed so thinking we should dtd tonight as they say u roughly ov 14 days b4 af comes??? bit scared incase they say i havent ov.....or there is a prob.....not seeing fs til jan 21 st so wondering if i should just ask the nurse about next mths clomid?? increasing the dose etc xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi everyone......i have got my final follicular scan 2moro...its the 1 that they should tell me if i ovulated...i got my smiley face sunday morning.....we dtd wed pm, fri am, sat pm, sun pm, mon pm.....do u think we should dtd tonight too?? im due on 25th wed so thinking we should dtd tonight as they say u roughly ov 14 days b4 af comes??? bit scared incase they say i havent ov.....or there is a prob.....not seeing fs til jan 21 st so wondering if i should just ask the nurse about next mths clomid?? increasing the dose etc xxx

Hiya - I think you probably have the :sex: covered through ovulation, but no harm in one more go if you are worried! But, if its getting a bit of a chore as it sometimes does, I think you'd be ok without too. :winkwink: Hope it all goes well tomorrow - will be great to know that you have ovulated and then start the wondering... If they say anything that worries you, I would definitely ask the nurse about the dose but fingers x that it won't come to that anyway.

Let us know how you get on...

xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi....well we didnt dtd last night.....went to sleep feeling like we should of but dh was sooo tired & my daughter kept crying as she has a horrible cold & couldnt breath properly out of her nose!! ...well ive just got back from the last scan & its good news...the nurse said i have def ovulated...she could see a little bit of fluid in the uterus which suggests that i def did & the 2 follicules have gone! she said i may have ovulated twice from my only ovary as there were 2 follicules there but more than likely just the once.....

I asked her about the dose next mth...she said its best to speak to my fs once she gets the full report from this cycles follicular tracking....

so i sose i am officially in the 2ww.....agghhh......really hope it works this mth....xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi....well we didnt dtd last night.....went to sleep feeling like we should of but dh was sooo tired & my daughter kept crying as she has a horrible cold & couldnt breath properly out of her nose!! ...well ive just got back from the last scan & its good news...the nurse said i have def ovulated...she could see a little bit of fluid in the uterus which suggests that i def did & the 2 follicules have gone! she said i may have ovulated twice from my only ovary as there were 2 follicules there but more than likely just the once.....
> 
> I asked her about the dose next mth...she said its best to speak to my fs once she gets the full report from this cycles follicular tracking....
> 
> so i sose i am officially in the 2ww.....agghhh......really hope it works this mth....xx

Fingers Xed for you hun!! :dust:


----------



## nicola123

That is great news that you have ovulated and the clomid is doing it's job - I bet your relieved as it just gives you peace of mind that your body is doing what it is supposed to do.

Good luck with the 2WW.

I'm 5 DPO and no symptoms! Have creamy CM and normally after ovulation I am 'dry' - do you think this is a result of the Clomid?


----------



## BabyChristie

DancingKaty - so pleased for you! Fantastic news about the ovulation. Dont worry about last night - I'm sure you were well and truly covered over the weekend. Wishing loads and loads of luck for the next 2 weeks - keep us posted!

Nicola - I've checked my symptoms and I had watery then creamy CM about 4 - 7dpo which I never normally get. Could be clomid in that case? Or a good sign for us both... :winkwink:

Wish2bmama - did you test today??? Any news at all???


I still have sore nips, headaches and tiredness but had a few AF type pains in the night last night and i have pain / pressure in my bowels (sorry tmi :blush:) - this is always a sign of AF and why they think I might have endo hence the lap on Tuesday, so I think I might be out for this month. Two more days to go, but not feeling too hopeful now. Just concentrating on the lap next week and hoping for a good result from that....

x


----------



## wish2bmama

I didn't test. I'm too scared of a bfn. :cry: I just don't want to be crushed AGAIN. I did take a progerterone tablet 2 days ago to boost the porgesterone if I had implantation. And I now have tons of ewcm still 2 days later. So I don't know if it's still from the tablet or I may have a glimmer of hope this cycle.. I don't know..

I think I'll test on saterday, the day before af is due. By the way.. a ton of my friends are getting pregnant around me. I feel so sad. I mean, I'm happy for them and all... but I'm just so crushed that I am not the one screaming my due date and planning my baby shower. Even my friend in her late 40s got a surprise bfp! Sorry for babbling on like that.

Darn it!! We WILL have great luck!! BFPs for us all!! :dust:


----------



## wish2bmama

Sorry for that outburst a bit ago... I'm fine and happy now! LOL :haha: . Maybe this is a symptom? I sure hope so!


----------



## BabyChristie

Don't apologise wish26mama - we all have outbursts like that. I do - at least once a day!!! :wacko: My nightmare year was last year - almost everyone was announcing their news every other month and I think I probably cried (privately) about every single one. But I have enjoyed being around babies as they have been born and there's also a part of me that feels a teensy bit happy that I am still able to do all the things I want to do when my friends are tied at home - it's only a glimmer of a silver lining, but one I try to cling to! Our time will come, I promise.

I know what you mean about not testing - I'm now 14dpo and the latest I will be due on is tomorrow, but I'm too terrified of another :bfn:. I'm more of a POAS-phobe rather than a POAS-addict! I still have sore nips / BBs, massive headache, very tired and I thought at first I was imagining it, but I have had a couple of nauseous episodes for the past 2-3 days. Today was particularly bad for about an hour this morning and this PM and I'm pretty sure its nothing I could be imagining. Also weepy too - crying at the news, etc! 

BUT, I've been doing this all for too long to allow myself to get too excited. I have had AF pains a bit in my back especially - although the hopeful part of me thinks if I do have endo as they suspect then perhaps I would expect to have that kind of pain anyway as the lining would still be growing outside my womb, causing discomfort? I wouldn't say I have had AF cramps yet and don't feel like I am about to come on (at the moment!) But it could all change in a moment if :witch: shows up....

Hang on in there, not long to go and I am sending you bundles of :dust: for the next couple of days until you are brave enough to test. And in the meantime, feel free to outburst all you like - that's what we are here for!

xxxx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thank you babychristie! :hugs: 

Your symptoms look really promising!! I hope those pains are not af pains, but a baby geting cozzy!! As for me... I think my symptoms are af.. I broke and tested.. :bfn: .... :cry: :cry: :cry: I had so much hope for this cycle. If the :witch: is comming, I hope she hurries up. But if not, I hope she stays away! 

How is everyone else doing? How are you feeling Dancingkaty1?


----------



## BabyChristie

I'm really sorry but on the positive side - it is quite early if you are not due until Sunday. Try to be patient for another couple of days and see what happens. I've seen lots of posts on other forums from girls who got a BFN but then tested a few days later to get a BFP so you never really know at this stage.

Sending you lots and lots of :hugs: in the meantime

xxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone

Just popped on to say that AF arrived bang on the dot this morning so all the symptoms I had were just caused by the first month of clomid. :cry: :cry:

I'm gutted and pretty tearful right now but I know I will feel more positive soon. I have my lap op in 4 days time which might give us some answers and might give us something which they might be able to treat perhaps? 

Thanks so much for keeping me company for the past couple of weeks. Wish you all the best for lots of :bfp:'s and will pop back to check how you are getting on. :dust: to you all...

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Aw babychristie!!! I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: The lap is a good step! My last lap gave me a BFP! And it will give you TONS of info on your reproductive system. Keep us posted on how it goes!!

Sending you tons of :hugs:

P.s. have you started a journal yet?


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Babymama - no journal yet but have considered it. I read Lionesses today and it gave me hope, so watch this space. I think it might help to have somewhere to put all the feelings before they eat me up inside!

I hope you have better luck this month. :dust: It WILL happen for us - it could just be a couple of days away, or the very next cycle. Here's hoping!

xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wish2bmama

Okay ladies... PLEASE keep every finger and toe crossed for me!! I got a VERY faint BFP today... so please please hope and wish it's for real and a sticky this time! I will keep you all posted!

:dust: to all of us!!


----------



## wish2bmama

well, now I'm all confused... I had ewcm mixed with a brown/red clot... I have no idea what's going on :shrug: . I am crampy, tired and weepy. Herm... I guess I'll know more in the am.


----------



## BabyChristie

Just seen your posts - any more news??? Any BFP is fantastic, even if faint. I'm SOOOO pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

So, have you tested this morning at all??? Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for you honey...... Tell us more when you get a chance.

xx


----------



## wish2bmama

Thanks babychristie!! 

I did take one this morning and the line is getting more faint... I'm kinda worried... 

Af is due tomorrow, so I will test on monday if nothing happens.


----------

